
Why Some Gravestones Are Shaped Like Tree Stumps - prismatic
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-gravestones-are-shaped-like-tree-stumps
======
delecti
I have never seen such a thing, but now that I know they exist "why" isn't a
question I would have asked. The trunk of a felled tree seems to be fitting
imagery for a gravestone even without the cited references to biblical trees
or fraternal orders.

------
chiph
These are some photos I took at the family plot in Danville Virginia, back in
2006. Parker (Southern custom allows for women to sometimes have a last name
as their given name) must have been truly loved for a marker this ornate. More
than likely, women were not allowed in the Woodsmen association, so it must
have been her husband Charles that was a member.

[https://imgur.com/a/hT2qIUT](https://imgur.com/a/hT2qIUT)

------
a3n
I sometimes wonder why we don't plant trees or roses or the like over graves.

~~~
Bluestrike2
My family's been in the cemetery industry for decades, and this is one of
those issues that I grew up seeing on multiple occasions. Cemeteries don't
permit trees and shrubs on top of graves mainly because of large, ongoing
maintenance problems. But they can be found nearby, and sometimes, that
creates problems.

A tree's roots will mostly extend laterally a significant distance at a fairly
shallow depth as it matures. Even smaller diameter roots can very easily
damage the grave marker's foundation (concrete or granite bases on top of a
foundation), as well as other nearby markers, roads, etc. I've even seen
larger roots (from mature trees planted too close to burial spaces) break
clear through old memorial bases and even bronze markers themselves on a few
occasions. Beyond that, the roots would extend into adjacent burial spaces.
They're narrow, closely-spaced (some more so than other, such as with lawn
crypts where an entire section is excavated, and then they're installed en
masse), and laid out in tight grids whenever possible. Things are tighter than
one might think. All of this makes opening and closings in adjacent lots much
more labor-intensive.

Double-depth burial spaces, along with side-by-side spaces, are also pretty
common. Trees would have to be removed outright in order to entomb the
companion.

The other issue is mowing and moving equipment into a section for burials.
When they're installed correctly, flush bronze markers are generally much
easier for maintenance crews to work around. Mower decks are set to clear
markers with the vases down, so damage is less likely. Tree roots screw that
up. Roots can lift up marker bases, and when there are large above-ground
roots, they can damage the mower blades, or at the very least, wear them out
quicker. A backhoe can easily crack a granite base if it's sticking up and
gets run over. Those types of accidents can result in costly damage to
markers, which is then on the cemetery to make right.

All of that said, trees are beautiful and can have a major impact on a
cemetery's aesthetic. Though they can't be planted on top of burial spaces,
they _can_ be planted elsewhere around a section with a bit of planning. Some
private mausoleums or columbaria can be surrounded by trees and extensive
landscaping as well.

~~~
nathanaldensr
What an insightful comment. Thanks for such a detailed explanation! I feel
like I learned something interesting today.

------
RickJWagner
I live near Little Rock, Arkansas. There are many interesting headstones
around here, and some of the cemetaries have educational sessions once in a
while (usually around Halloween.)

It's a little dark, but fascinating. The Free Masons especially have some
interesting 'secret' messages contained in the markers.

------
cbr
I found several of these in Hollywood Cemetery in Richmond a few years ago and
was confused by them: [https://www.jefftk.com/p/assorted-pictures#tree-
graves](https://www.jefftk.com/p/assorted-pictures#tree-graves)

------
jccalhoun
Growing up in Indiana I can confirm that pretty much every old cemetery I've
ever seen has had at least one tree stump tombstone. Modern cemeteries with
uniform tombstones are much less interesting.

